# Billing for Medications Brought into Office by Patient



## tburdette (Jun 10, 2010)

Need guidelines for Billing the medications brought into an outpatient setting by the patient and administered in the office.


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 10, 2010)

code the 90000 administration codes. Can not code for the drug since patient is bringing their own

If documentation supports, could also code 99211-25  but only if an additional separate service is provided.

If they are there for a planned, scheduled injection, then code only the injection code(s)


----------



## tburdette (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you very much for your assistance.  We have payors that will not pay the administration codes without the medication listed.  Would we bill the medication with a GY Modifier?


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 11, 2010)

I dont see that mod -GY would be appropriate. 

If they are denying the administration because no J code is coded, I would suggest coding the administration code with regular charge. And then also code J3490 (unlisted drug) with a charge of .01 cent

See what other responses you get


----------



## tburdette (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you, I think I can push that through our system.


----------



## ANGELAMM2004 (Jun 17, 2010)

You need to put the name and amount of the drug in the comment section.


----------

